# Wolf SL



## spin2003 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Wolf SL failures*

Anyone familiar with Cervelo Wolf SL fork failures on the Cervelo website forum and on slowstitch.com forums?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Your bike? I hadn't heard anything about it. It almost looks like too much clamping force.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That sucks- right below the insert. 

Any more info?

Nice tile on that floor.


----------



## spin2003 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Unknown*

In oct of 07, cervelo issued a new wolf sl installation instruction. This new instruction stated that the insert provided with the fork, must be installed so the bottom of the insert is 10mm below the top bearing. 

Old installation instructions included with previous wolf sl forks stated that the maximum heigth of the steerer is 80 mm from the top of the head tube to the top of the steerer. Anywho, the insert included with those forks was 75mm in length, so the insert does not meet cervelo's new installation guide. 

So, all new wolf SL forks have a new 120mm insert pre-glued at the factory, to ensure the bottom of the insert will always be a minimum of 10mm below the top bearing.

The pictured forks are two separate instances of failure. "Too" much clamping force would not cause failure because the stems were installed over the insert.

Cervelo has not issued further instruction for those who have forks with the insert improperly installed. Nor a recall.


----------



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

typical of cervelo


----------



## pruveit (Aug 31, 2007)

uhhh, ok. So I have a June 2007 build Soloist, am I riding a time bomb??
Hmmm...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

pruveit said:


> uhhh, ok. So I have a June 2007 build Soloist, am I riding a time bomb??
> Hmmm...


 You might try asking over on the forum at Cervelo.com, or even calling them up. Gerard himself answers a lot of the engineering questions over there. If Spin2003 is right, then they're sending mixed messages. You might want to pull the bars and see if you've got the 75mm or 80mm insert. In either case, it would be wise to make sure your installation meets the new guidelines, though if I read it correctly it may mean having to lower your bars 5mm if you've got the old insert to do it.


----------



## spin2003 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Excellent!*

www.cervelo.com/WolfSLrecall


----------

